# tea party



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

I work part time at what I refer to as a recreational cooking school. We do not offer degrees, we just take anyone that wants to improve their skills & teach them how to prepare top quality meals in their home. We have many themed classes.

This weekend we did a mother-daughter tea. Out of 24 people. (12 moms, 12 little girls 7-12 years old) 1 mom was really upset. She told us after the class "We came here so my daughter could learn to prepare dinner for the family. You know, roast a chicken, sauté onions & mushrooms, and make sauces. But all we did was make cucumber sandwiches, and other hou'dourvers and she was taught how to set a table & make tea." All chef could do was smile & say "OK, sorry. But you did sign up for a tea party. " Being the dishwasher I did not have to deal with her so I went to my little hiddie hole & cleaned up. Later when chef came to the back I teased her "Dang Chef, I can't believe you did not whip up Cobb salad, coc au vin, roasted asparagus, & tarte tatin for high tea" She gave me a sideways smile & said "shut up!" We both had a good laugh. 

Anybody else ever had an experience like this? :lol:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Dirk-
Can't say that I have...LOL but when you teach a 7yo to make roast chicken, saute' and make sauces- I want to adopt her!! LOL I have an 8yo and she helps me cook, but I certainly wouldn't turn her loose on a saute' pan.... LOL But hey, I do love tea!!!


----------

